# making perfume body oil



## kelly64 (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi: I'm new to this 
i would like to make perfume body oils using fragrance oils not EO 
What ratio should i use FO To Base and what kind of perfume base should i use or is better to use, DPG or carrier oil such as jojoba oil or fractionated coconut oil. 
Any one can help me or direct me to a nother forum that are familier with perfume body oils.
Thank You

Kelly


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 7, 2008)

Hello,

It's not a matter of which is better, it's a matter of personal preferance. The base you place it in will indicate how much frgrance to use.

How much fragrance you add & into what base will determine what you have made: perfume, cologe, Eau de Toilette, mist, splash, etc.

http://www.snowdriftfarm.com/form_perfumes.html

Info from Snowdrift Farms:
Perfume 20% to 30% fragrance 
Cologne 15% to 20% fragrance
Eau de Cologne 12% to 17% fragrance  
Eau de Toilette 5% to 10% fragrance 
Aftershave 2% to 5% fragrance 
Room or Linen Sprays 3-7% fragrance

Info (recipe)from Bittercreek:
Cylomethicone:

Dry Oil Body Spray:  Mix in FO or EO at any dilution depending on desired strength and recommended usage levels of FO or EO.  Common dilution rates are 1 part FO/6 parts cyclo up to 1 part FO/3 parts cyclo. 

This recipe is on the strong end. The product would be treated more like a perfume or cologne. You wuld only use a few mists.

I like to add fragrance to water bases mists at a lower % so I can saturate myself w/ the mist, more like a body splash.


----------



## Luci (Aug 14, 2008)

For the glass roller bottles, I like 80% FCO and 20% fo.  For sprayers, I generally use the same ratios with cyclo instead of fco.  However, some of the heavier fo such as Sandalwood Vanilla just won't mix for me with cyclo, so I use a perfumer's alcohol base for those.


----------

